# Exercise routines revisited.



## Welsh Wizard (Oct 23, 2020)

I was diagnosed with Type 2 15 years ago and have alwys manaed to maintain a fairly consistent routine until I was diagnosed with an arthritic hip which needs to be replaced. This was 12 months ago and it has been gradually deteriorating. I used to undertake regular walking exercises but due to the hip I had to reduce this as it is impact bearing however I just "upped" my swimming routines to compensate. Then along comes coronavirus and the leisure centres close. Any suggestions as to some alternative exercise routines that I could undertake bearing in mind they would have to be low impact bearing.Any advise would be gratefully received


----------



## Grldtnr (Oct 23, 2020)

Cycling is non weight bearing,bit it's an aerobic exercise, it will get your pulse and breathing up, but isn't so good for strength, it depends what your aim is, I suppose.
A basic turbo trainer and road bike, in the garage ,garden or room in the house will do.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 23, 2020)

What about finding some exercises you could do sitting.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Oct 25, 2020)

grovesy said:


> What about finding some exercises you could do sitting.


There are a number of exercises that can be done sitting but they don't tend to burn calories like walking and swimming, but they can help maintain flexibility


----------



## Drummer (Oct 25, 2020)

would a trampoline be any use? 
As you keep your feet together it would possibly help the hip, and it is considered low impact. I can vouch for it being a surprising workout, and even when walking would have been a chore for me, I soon worked up to 1000 bounces and two sessions a day. It helped with balance, confidence and fitness.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Oct 25, 2020)

Drummer said:


> would a trampoline be any use?
> As you keep your feet together it would possibly help the hip, and it is considered low impact. I can vouch for it being a surprising workout, and even when walking would have been a chore for me, I soon worked up to 1000 bounces and two sessions a day. It helped with balance, confidence and fitness.


Never thought of it and always willing to give something new a try. As I'm living in Wales it might be difficult to purchase a trampoline at the moment but I might give it a go in a few weeks. I presume your talking about a smallish trampoline? I'd have a little difficulty getting any sizeable one in the house.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 25, 2020)

Welsh Wizard said:


> Never thought of it and always willing to give something new a try. As I'm living in Wales it might be difficult to purchase a trampoline at the moment but I might give it a go in a few weeks. I presume your talking about a smallish trampoline? I'd have a little difficulty getting any sizeable one in the house.


I have a big one - I think it is 8ft, in the garden - but I am right on the south coast, in Poole, Dorset, and so the climate is mild. I have seen a small 'trampette' which folds in half for easy storage when looking for one for the grandchildren to work off some energy whilst in lockdown.


----------



## Grldtnr (Oct 26, 2020)

I suggested earlier using a turbo trainer In conjunction with a bicycle, I used to cycle a lot on the road, untill I was knocked off, & had to retire from doing it as my main hobby & sport, it was effective for me, I was working as a Postman ,so was very active.
I still ride for excercise, but I also Row, I belong to a coastal rowing club, which uses fixed seat gigs, I have a sliding rig  scull which I row singlehanded, again it is non weight bearing.
Rowing is a very good exercise , it tones the whole body, but the biggest drawback is the equipment,and the need for a stretch of water, not a problem for me as I live by the sea, and sailing is another hobby.
Perhaps you could try Rowing ,even a little row boat on a lake or resevoir would help, Wales has plenty of them , if course I am assuming you live in Wales?


----------



## adrian1der (Oct 26, 2020)

How about lifting weights? You could do light weights while sitting down


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2020)

Hope you find some alternatives that work for you @Welsh Wizard


----------



## DiaWolf (Nov 23, 2020)

For cardio you will probably be looking at cycling or walking. Walking is a great way to exercise whilst keeping it low impact. You can work just as hard walking as you can running but without having to sacrifice your joints on the tarmac! 
For strength stuff you could invest in some training bands which are like elastic cables you can use for resistance exercises. These can be used for full body workouts, you'll just need to take a look and see what exercises will work for you.


----------

